
Persona - cjbarber
https://persona.co/
======
cjbarber
Don't let the homepage confuse you -- after playing around for a bit, it seems
like this is basically a nicer (IMO) and definitely simpler (less featured)
version of Squarespace, also currently free. And looks like it works with
custom domains too.

